# Zwei Gateways mit zwei NICs unter Windows 7



## the snake II (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben einen dedizierten Windowsserver (2008 R2) gemietet, der über eine einzige Netzwerkkarte verfügt.
Wenn ich ohne VPN per Remotedesktop verbinde, komme ich sowohl dort, als auch auf dem Lokalen Desktop (Windows 7) weiterhin ins Internet.
Stelle ich allerdings eine VPN-Verbindung her, um die Kommunikation zu verschlüsseln, komme ich weder lokal, noch auf dem Remotedesktop ins Internet.

Da es wohl nicht möglich ist, den Server mit einer zweiten NIC auszustatten, habe ich überlegt, ob es möglich ist, in den Client eine zweite Netzwerkkarte einzubauen, sodass ich über einen sekundären Gateway die VPN-Verbindung herstelle und über den Standardgateway ins Internet gehe.
Ist das machbar?


Gruß,

André


----------

